# Burris FastFire 3 8 MOA Red Dot Reflex Sight



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Burris FastFire 3 8 MOA Red Dot Reflex Sight with a Picatinny Mount for sale. 

I have used it for a few years on a Beretta 96 and decided to go a new direction as far as sights.

I will also include the mount for the Beretta 92/96. 

Installation is fairly easy on the Beretta, the biggest problem is drifting out the rear sight so that the plate mount can go into it's place. 

However with the Picatinny mount that is included it would be straight forward for a pistol with that mounting system.

I'm not sure on how good the battery is since I haven't replaced it in the last year.

I am asking $150 for it and I'll pay for the shipping. I am listing it on a couple of other forums so first come will get it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sold pending funds


----------

